# Landguard Point (Felixstowe)



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Great for photographing ships or just lazing about.
Situated at the eastern end of the Port of Felixstowe, the area is due to be developed in a port expansion but a new viewing area is to be created again to the east of the new development.
A local ferry service runs between Landguard, Shotley and Harwich.

The photo shows the view of the western quays, there are further berths to the right of the photo.

Ship info: L to R

HANJIN ATHENS
MSC ESTHI (on maiden call)
MAERSK KINGSTON
HANJIN TAIPEI
MEARSK DAMMAM
MSC LEA
PLOVDIV

For shipping information at Felixstowe see www.portoffelixstowe.co.uk


----------

